# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Thyroid, Iron and BCP HELP

## laura123

Hi,
I've never posted on any site before but i'm getting so desperate I thought i'd give it a try. About 3 months ago I went to my doctor as we want to try for our 2nd child and I wanted to check that I was still ok to continue my thyroid meds of 25mg a day and iron tablets. My thyroid levels at this time were 1.2. She said to stop taking the iron tablets and double my dose of thyroid medication which I did without thinking (and obviously stopped the birth control pill at the same time). Anyway in September we got married which was stressful in itself. And now come October my hair is falling out rapidly like clumps but thinning all over. I went back to the doctors last week to ask for help and was told to cut down my thyroid medication to 25mg a day for a week and then stop completely as it could be that I was over-medicated for the thyroid and as I had now stopped the Birth Control Pill I may be able to come off it completely. However having now thought about it more could it possibly be that the massive change in hormones, thyroid meds and lack of iron tablets have cause my hair loss? It's so bad, handfulls are coming out each time I touch it. The reason I went on the thyroid meds in the first place was because after I had my son in 2010 my hair was falling out and I was had a borderline under active thyroid (this is also when I started the iron tablets 1 or 2 a day). I don't know what to do now. I am waiting for a phone call from the doctor on Monday but can't seem to function at the moment thinking that I may go bald in the next few weeks  :Frown:  can anyone offer any advice or know if this will just be temporary? I'm so scared x

----------


## Tracy C

Most likely, this is temporary.  You are causing yourself to stress out.  Stress is one of the things that can cause hair loss.  Stressing out over your hair loss can make your hair loss worse.  I know it's hard, but you have to try to not stress out over this.  Concentrate on taking exceptionally good care of your body.  Be very kind to your hair as well.

----------

